# Primitive natural



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SO IM GONNA SWITCH SHANE TO PRIMITIVE NATURAL it seems lie a good quality food. few questions

i dont think they are a hugely popular company. i am always concerned about feeding unknown companies cause they prob figure since noone knows about them, they dont have to make sure labels are accurate or food is safe.

also on PFD it says they only have a few bags left.....are they discontinuing it??? http://www.petfooddirect.com/Produc...tic-Primitive-Natural-Grain-Free-Dry-Dog-Food

also i still dont know if they use suppliers who use ethoxyquin

e
either way it looks better than canidae grain fre


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Earthborn Holistic is not discontinuing it. PFD often has only a few bags left, but then gets more in. I've seen this on many foods. 

I've fed Primitive Natural to my guys and they did really well on it. 

Earthborn Holistic has been around a few years, but it's made by ProPac, which has been around a long time. 

We are coming out with two new formulas in the coming weeks. A red meat grain free with bison and lamb and a fish formula. I have the PFD's of the bags somewhere in my emails I think...


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

*How about all those calories?*

How does everybody feel about Primitive Natural having 717 calories a cup? Does any other kibble even come close? And since the protein and fat percentages are not especially high for a grain free, where do all those calories come from? 

I have several sample bags of PN I'd like to feed (and they are nice sized 1 lb samples) but I'm watching Benji's weight and I don't think I can use them unless I mix them with a lower calorie kibble. Most kibbles range in calories from 350-500 a cup and I only feed 1/4 cup in the AM (evening meal is raw,homemade or canned) because Benji gains weight very easily. 1/4 looks like nothing; how much smaller can I make his meal? (He's 19 lbs and could stand to be 17 or 18; it's unbelievable how little food he needs although he's active.)

I don't know how great it would be to feed him a kibble with twice as many calories as anything else in our rotation. 

Now that said, I guess if you have a big dog it would be a good thing to be able to cut back by 30% on the volume being fed. 

I find this food very puzzling.

(BTW, the OP mentioned feeding PN in preference to Canidae grain free. We are half way through our first bag of CGF and it's serving us well, especially for the price. Stools are especially good.)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i dont think they are a hugely popular company. i am always concerned about feeding unknown companies cause they prob figure since noone knows about them, they dont have to make sure labels are accurate or food is safe.


I feel safer feeding food from smaller companies.. if they have problems with their food, they cannot rely on the popularity of the brand to tide them through, and they generally have customers with a higher knowledge base. Big companies usually have the most recalls.. think Purina, Pedigree, Diamond etc.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> Earthborn Holistic is not discontinuing it. PFD often has only a few bags left, but then gets more in. I've seen this on many foods.
> 
> I've fed Primitive Natural to my guys and they did really well on it.
> 
> ...


i really like how turkey meal is the first ingridient. turkey's better than chicken in my eyes....also whitefish meal is going to be a big upgrade from ocean fish meal...yuck!!!!!

i checked out the other grin free formulas on the site and im not impressed. the prim natural is the best.

are the formulas you are referring to the coastal one and the great plains?

also has the price increased on primitive natural???? with a coupon it comes out to 47 bucks for 28 pounds on the doggychef web site...and 57 with a coupon on pfd(after shipping)

thats pretty expensive...but i really think its a better food than canidae grain free.....i really do just wish i knew about the ethoxyquin


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

channeledbymodem said:


> How does everybody feel about Primitive Natural having 717 calories a cup? Does any other kibble even come close? And since the protein and fat percentages are not especially high for a grain free, where do all those calories come from?
> 
> I have several sample bags of PN I'd like to feed (and they are nice sized 1 lb samples) but I'm watching Benji's weight and I don't think I can use them unless I mix them with a lower calorie kibble. Most kibbles range in calories from 350-500 a cup and I only feed 1/4 cup in the AM (evening meal is raw,homemade or canned) because Benji gains weight very easily. 1/4 looks like nothing; how much smaller can I make his meal? (He's 19 lbs and could stand to be 17 or 18; it's unbelievable how little food he needs although he's active.)
> 
> ...


hes been on canidae gf he did alright on it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i really like how turkey meal is the first ingridient. turkey's better than chicken in my eyes....also whitefish meal is going to be a big upgrade from ocean fish meal...yuck!!!!!
> 
> i checked out the other grin free formulas on the site and im not impressed. the prim natural is the best.
> 
> ...


why do you feel turkey is better than chicken? 

what do you feel is inferior with the other formulas?

i think prices have gone up. i only rep out of one store so i don't know for sure, but i know all of our formulas have gone up a bit. but thats been the case for many different brands, not just earthborn. so i can't say for sure what the deal is on a bigger scale.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

meggels said:


> why do you feel turkey is better than chicken?
> 
> what do you feel is inferior with the other formulas?
> 
> i think prices have gone up. i only rep out of one store so i don't know for sure, but i know all of our formulas have gone up a bit. but thats been the case for many different brands, not just earthborn. so i can't say for sure what the deal is on a bigger scale.


This will be like his rant against lamb.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> why do you feel turkey is better than chicken?
> 
> what do you feel is inferior with the other formulas?
> 
> i think prices have gone up. i only rep out of one store so i don't know for sure, but i know all of our formulas have gone up a bit. but thats been the case for many different brands, not just earthborn. so i can't say for sure what the deal is on a bigger scale.


idk i thought chicken was a cheap ingridient. the others just seem to be lacking in meat could ust be my ignorance idk.

theres a reason theyre just called grain free and this is PRIMITIVE NATURAL

hahahah jk


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> This will be like his rant against lamb.


what confuses me about lamb is how people advcate for the consmption of it, but if im not mistaken, isnt it a meat that most dogs are allergic to


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what confuses me about lamb is how people advcate for the consmption of it, but if im not mistaken, isnt it a meat that most dogs are allergic to


I think that the thought about lamb kibble is that you should not feed it until you need it. 

Sometimes dogs can develop allergies to a protein source (in kibble) after they have been feed the same food for an extended period of time.

So if that were to happen, you could feed a lamb based food because it's a totally new protein that your dog wouldn't be allergic to.

But I'm of the opinion that if you regularly rotate proteins in kibble, your dog wouldn't develop allergies in the first place.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i really like how turkey meal is the first ingridient. turkey's better than chicken in my eyes....also whitefish meal is going to be a big upgrade from ocean fish meal...yuck!!!!!


I'm curious as to why you feel turkey is a better protein source than chicken. (though I'm afraid you reasoning will be something like lamb being a whimpy protein, or shane should only eat poultry because he's a golden...)



PUNKem733 said:


> This will be like his rant against lamb.


I literally laughed out loud. 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what confuses me about lamb is how people advcate for the consmption of it, but if im not mistaken, isnt it a meat that most dogs are allergic to


You're mistaken


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

channeledbymodem said:


> How does everybody feel about Primitive Natural having 717 calories a cup? Does any other kibble even come close? And since the protein and fat percentages are not especially high for a grain free, where do all those calories come from?
> 
> I have several sample bags of PN I'd like to feed (and they are nice sized 1 lb samples) but I'm watching Benji's weight and I don't think I can use them unless I mix them with a lower calorie kibble. Most kibbles range in calories from 350-500 a cup and I only feed 1/4 cup in the AM (evening meal is raw,homemade or canned) because Benji gains weight very easily. 1/4 looks like nothing; how much smaller can I make his meal? (He's 19 lbs and could stand to be 17 or 18; it's unbelievable how little food he needs although he's active.)
> 
> ...


i looked at the ingredients again and the food has 38 percent protein. thats really high. 717 calories and 38 percent protein reassures me this food is full of meat. i emailed them about ethoxyquin and denaturing....either way this is the food im gonna switch to....pretty solid

canidae only has 34 percent protein and costs 55 plus tx at my store. online i can get prim natural for 47 although its a 28 pound bag not 30...but hopefully i can feed shane less


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why is whitefish meal better than oceanfish? Neither are named sources.

I feed my dog a lot of chicken as he is raw fed. Why is it bad? Red meat IS better in my opinion, higher in fat and nutrients, but chicken is still a high quality ingredient.. you should be more concerned about the fillers and unnecessary vegetables in the food.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Why is whitefish meal better than oceanfish? Neither are named sources.
> 
> I feed my dog a lot of chicken as he is raw fed. Why is it bad? Red meat IS better in my opinion, higher in fat and nutrients, but chicken is still a high quality ingredient.. you should be more concerned about the fillers and unnecessary vegetables in the food.


hows white fish an unnamed source? white fish is a type of fish i thought?
ocean fish is not.
although ocean fish meal is mehaden which many on here have said is crap


----------

